# Tivo Stream 4K not always recording One Pass shows



## GailW (Jun 9, 2021)

My Tivo Stream 4K was provided to me by my Internet/TV/phone provider (RCN) and that's how I access network TV rather than via Sling or similar. I don't know if this makes it different from any other Tivo Stream 4K.

I have a number of One Passes setup and lately it isn't recording everything it should. This seems to happen when I want several shows in a row on the same station, e.g. Chicago Med, Chicago Fire, Chicago P.D. which are shown one after the other. For awhile it would record the first two and not Chicago P.D. I removed and re-added the One Pass for Chicago P.D. and last week it recorded Chicago P.D but not the other two! As best as I can tell, there is no way in the UI for a Tivo Stream 4K, to tell why it didn't record a show.

For reference, I have an older Tivo Premier on another TV with the same One Pass setup and it correctly records all shows it should.


----------

